# Wicked Chirp/Static Noise with DTS-HD & XBMC



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

As the title says I've developed this crazy loud static chirp while watching .iso files with DTS-HD. It doesn't seem to be there with TrueHD. I'm using WAPSI HDMI in under settings with no other options. Can't use DirectSound as it gives me choppy audio and slows video to a crawl. 

I'm running AMD with a new Gigabyte GTX650 2GB card. Audio pass through.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Which operating system and what driver version and media player are you using?


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that would help, not sure why I didn't mention XBMC. Windows 8 with whatever the most recent nvidia driver is from windows update. Streaming off a Windows Server 2012 Essentials.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Sure sounds like a driver/media player issue to me.
nVIDIA Display Driver 02/18/2013
Doubt if it is server related. I would try updated drivers from the graphic card chipset maker before Microsofts drivers, they appear to be older. http://www.nvidia.com/page/support.html

Also try a different media player, wouldn't hurt to eliminate any issues with the XBOX Media Center and HDMI pass of the audio. VLC Media player would be a good test. Also are you running HDMI into an AVR for video and audio processing and then out to a monitor?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

As ericzim mentioned first update your nVidia drivers with the most current off of their site. Also make sure you are running the latest version of XBMC (it has been updated in the last month). The WASAPI drivers in XBMC are exactly what you should be using.


----------

